# HS1336I electric motors



## rotor (Apr 10, 2016)

Does anyone know anything about the motors. I'm trying to make a remote control snowblower and want to use the base of this snowblower as my starting platform.
unfortunately the OEM parts diagram shows the transmission gear motor sold as parts only, not a complete unit. 
I already have the base frame, crawlers, (sprocket/Roller), etc. I was going to use wheelchair motors as I did with my lawn mower but it might just be easier to buy the honda motors. That is if I can get them. 

This snowblower is a beast and very rare it seems. Its very hard to get any information on it. 
If anyone one has any information on the motors I would greatly appreciate it. I'm hoping they were outsourced.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Go to boats.net and search Honda hs1336, they show the motors sold separately for $156 each (they usually offer free shipping on orders $150 or more). I would think that you could buy a service manual for it and study how it works, or perhaps [email protected] may chime in.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Here is the link
All Years HS1336I A Honda Snowblower POWER ROLLING Diagram and Parts


----------



## rotor (Apr 10, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> Here is the link
> All Years HS1336I A Honda Snowblower POWER ROLLING Diagram and Parts


thanks that is the motor that tilts the deck Rolling is like twisting. Same motor to tilt. 

This is the diagram for the motors I'm looking for
All Years HS1336I A Honda Snowblower TRANSMISSION GEAR MOTOR Diagram and Parts


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

The shop manual has a few details on the motors...Honda sells paper copies only on eBay and Amazon:

*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on eBay*
*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on Amazon*


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

rotor said:


> thanks that is the motor that tilts the deck Rolling is like twisting. Same motor to tilt.
> 
> This is the diagram for the motors I'm looking for
> All Years HS1336I A Honda Snowblower TRANSMISSION GEAR MOTOR Diagram and Parts


I see, sorry I can not help there. 
But like I stated before, I'd probably but an HS1336i Service Manual and study it to see how it works..... and maybe come up with an idea...... :icon-shocked::blush:


----------



## rotor (Apr 10, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> I see, sorry I can not help there.
> But like I stated before, I'd probably but an HS1336i Service Manual and study it to see how it works..... and maybe come up with an idea...... :icon-shocked::blush:


I actually did buy the manual and it doesn't tell me any more on the motors. I was hoping I would find who makes them example Nissen makes a lot of components. I will try and call Boats.net tomorrow see if they actually do sell the motors.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Good luck on your search, sorry I can not be of any help. Keeps us posted on your progress. :blush:


----------



## rotor (Apr 10, 2016)

well back to square one. I talked to Boats.net and they are really nice but even he could not find a part number or a way to order the motor.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Was it to complicated to run the wheelchair motors on your remote mower?, if not I would do the same for the snowblower. 
What is the amperage draw of the wheelchair motors you used on the mower and how where you able to control the speed of them?


----------



## rotor (Apr 10, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> Was it to complicated to run the wheelchair motors on your remote mower?, if not I would do the same for the snowblower.
> What is the amperage draw of the wheelchair motors you used on the mower and how where you able to control the speed of them?


no not too complicated just way easier when there is a motor designed for the frame and drive wheel to just bolt up. Plus the motor is already designed for the snow.

Depending on the work load of the task amps can be anywhere from 1-25 amps on the lawn mower. I think I might go higher with the tracks when zero turning. 

speed is controlled by a radio transmitter to a sabertooth driver by dimension engineering. Its actually very simple.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

rotor said:


> no not too complicated just way easier when there is a motor designed for the frame and drive wheel to just bolt up. Plus the motor is already designed for the snow.


You may want to search for a damaged machine or something like that. I think it was last year that a member was able to buy a used unit for 1/2 the price, still expensive, but at least not 8K. :blush:



rotor said:


> Depending on the work load of the task amps can be anywhere from 1-25 amps on the lawn mower. I think I might go higher with the tracks when zero turning.


I was thinking of using winch motors for one of my projects, but I just found out that they will overheat if are run continuously...... :blush:



rotor said:


> speed is controlled by a radio transmitter to a sabertooth driver by dimension engineering. Its actually very simple.


I have zero knowledge on this kind of technology (it sounds very complicated to me ) I'm an auto mechanic


----------



## rotor (Apr 10, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> You may want to search for a damaged machine or something like that. I think it was last year that a member was able to buy a used unit for 1/2 the price, still expensive, but at least not 8K. :blush:
> 
> I was thinking of using winch motors for one of my projects, but I just found out that they will overheat if are run continuously...... :blush:
> 
> I have zero knowledge on this kind of technology (it sounds very complicated to me ) I'm an auto mechanic


what are you looking in doing with the winch motor? Wheelchair motors are quite strong depending on the wheelchair they came from 300-400 watt 4 pole motors can do a lot of damage lol.

I had very little knowledge myself but youtube and a little googling made it really simple. Trust me its basically plug and play for basic r/c fun. 

Building my r/c lawnmower the hardest part was measuring cutting and welding the frame to hold the motors. They are heavy lots of windings.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

rotor said:


> what are you looking in doing with the winch motor? Wheelchair motors are quite strong depending on the wheelchair they came from 300-400 watt 4 pole motors can do a lot of damage lol.
> 
> I had very little knowledge myself but youtube and a little googling made it really simple. Trust me its basically plug and play for basic r/c fun.
> 
> Building my r/c lawnmower the hardest part was measuring cutting and welding the frame to hold the motors. They are heavy lots of windings.


I was thinking of using 2 winches as drive motors for a snowblower (but now I know I can not).
The idea of wheel chair motors sound interesting, how do you control the speed on them? do they operate on 12volts? how does it perform turns?

I may have to look into r/c stuff since I like to tinker with stuff.....

I do ok at fabricating stuff (measuring, cutting, drilling, bolting, welding), eventually I'd like to have a small "hobby" machine shop in my garage.... :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## rotor (Apr 10, 2016)

you control the speed with power input. For me, that is controlled by the remote and the sabertooth controller. Here is a little video to give you an idea many more out there...





they are DC motors so 12-24-36 volt will all work most wheelchairs run 24 volt using 12 volt just means slower and less torque 

turns are done when one motor either stops or goes the reverse direction causing a zero turn radius turn


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

rotor said:


> well back to square one. I talked to Boats.net and they are really nice but even he could not find a part number or a way to order the motor.


Looking through the parts catalog, it appears Honda does not sell the entire motor under one part number. They instead offer all the individual motor (and gearbox) parts separately.










So technically you could built up a new motor by purchasing all the individual parts. In the listing above, list price for everything in the drawing is an eye-watering *$3,165.80*. :frown:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> List price for everything in the drawing is an eye-watering *$3,165.80*. :frown:


Is this for both motors, or each one? :blush:


----------



## rotor (Apr 10, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> Is this for both motors, or each one? :blush:


I think thats for both of them.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Are you thinking skid steer with wheels or neutral steer tracks?


----------



## rotor (Apr 10, 2016)

talked to Honda and they claim that they will only sell the parts not the complete unit. Sucks for the easy way


----------

